# Lets see some head shots



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

mine are 1year and 2 months old ,when is the head done growing


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Cute pictures! I love the one with the treat on the nose! Here are mine...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Such cute pics guys...I'm too lazy to post mine at this very moment...lol!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack and Rusty


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

You guys have all seen mine but I will post them anyways LOLOL

Here are 2 of "Kali" and one of "Party"


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Here is smilin' Annie--up close and personal.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmmm... I just realized that I don't really have any good straight-on head shots of Rookie. Here's one that's sort of a head shot.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I have one of my sweet Sierra (RIP). I miss you girl!


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

<3 Steel


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Here are a couple of Simon ( I couldn't decide!)


----------



## cobrak (Feb 15, 2008)

What about me??


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Tilly...


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Nikki enjoying the sun










And Leah looking for Mom


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

This is Sam at 11 yrs. 









This is Ike at 11 months.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Both of Tucker. I have to find some of Shadow.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are all so beautiful! My dogs always have gold glowing eyes in pictures!
They look possessed!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Debles said:


> They are all so beautiful! My dogs always have gold glowing eyes in pictures!
> They look possessed!


If you have Microsoft Picture Manager, it's easy to change the eye color. You can always send me a photo via PM and I will try to correct it for you.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What great head shots everyone! 

Emma-that looks like Tilly's "Prom" or 'senior' picture...she's glowing!

Paula-Ike's pic....love that face

And Kim....that's Tucker's snooty face look, lol


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

[/

I don't have any recent head shots of Selka.
Gunner is on top.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

LOL, thanks Maribeth, I kinda thought that about that pic too...she looks a bit different to normal...a bit posed and serious!

Kimm...that last pic of tucker is awesome...what a hunk!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

"Moverking" ..........Ike with the glowing eyes says "Thank You" 
I've tried fixing the green eye and have also tried photo shop,
but this one pic is stubborn.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Rosie and Holly


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone. You're GR's are gorgeous! My camera is no longer working properly (or I just don't know how to put my setting back) so my photos are old. I just keep snapping and find one good one out of 100. 

Tucker thinks he's all that! I have some of Shadow, but my photos are so unorganized! Don't tell that to my employer. Organization is part of my job...QB101...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> "Moverking" ..........Ike with the glowing eyes says "Thank You"
> I've tried fixing the green eye and have also tried photo shop,
> but this one pic is stubborn.


Paula, I LOVE Ike....but I meant to say Sam's pic is awesome....oops:


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Doing what he does best...snoozing..




















You all have very photogenic goldies


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

First two are Sadie



















And Loocie









not a great head shot, but I love her eyes...









One of my all time fav of the girls, need to get in to Photoshop and take out those e-collars, though:doh:


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

MEG. Now sleeping eternally!







[/IMG]


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is a recent one of Maggie










And sweet Penny


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> View attachment 25484
> This is Sam at 11 yrs.



Oh, I just want to kiss that noble old face!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn, Cady/Acadia(at the bridge now), and Raleigh (at the bridge now)


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Hailey, Mitch and both of my furkids. Mitch matchs my floor doesn't he?
:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

moverking said:


> Paula, I LOVE Ike....but I meant to say Sam's pic is awesome....oops:


I appreciate that sentiment even more!!! That is my favorite pic of my beloved Sam. I miss him sooo much!!!

All these pics are excellent! Golden's do have such beautiful faces.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Coach, my lil' bud


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are all so gorgeous.The ones who are no longer with us make me cry.
Laura, Your Acadia(or is it Raliegh with the white face?) looks like my Selka, he's sitting right here in front of me and they look like the same dog!
Kimm, Thank you, I may take you up on it sometime if I ever sort through my pictures!
I did find two without gold eyes!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is Raleigh with the white face- he made it to 15 1/2, the old sailor. He could stuff four yellow tennis balls in his mouth.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are all beautiful.


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn










Tally's brother, Gabe










Tango, very wet & puzzled from her first swim ever.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

My Sammy..


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Opps. forgot to add this one of Sammy..


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Here's a double head shot.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

SimTek said:


> Opps. forgot to add this one of Sammy..


Look at those soulful eyes


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I can't post head shots without including our girl Opus (Sept 1990 - May 6 2005)

Sorry about the image quality this head shot was cropped out of a larger image. She was around 12 years old at the time this photo was taken.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Of course I also have head shots of the current duo, Natasha and Bob. 

The first two photos are Natasha - the earliest head shot I could find of her and a photo shot this week. That would be Tash at 9 weeks old and 3 years old.

The next two photos are Bob - again, the earliest head shot I had and another shot this past week. So here is Bob when he was just a few minutes old and then at 6 1/2 months old.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

What sweet faces! I couldn't resist posting a couple of Brady. He's about 6 months old in these.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Brady's mom said:


> What sweet faces! I couldn't resist posting a couple of Brady. He's about 6 months old in these.


 
Sorry, but are you sure that is Brady. This dog is not airborne in any one of these pictures!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

We have such wonderful faces here. 

Here are mine - the first one is around 4 months, the other 2 a couple of days ago. I have no idea what size they will end up being, not too big I hope.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilah & Robbie


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

(Abbie)









(Hootie)









(Maggie)









(Cruiser)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> I can't post head shots without including our girl Opus (Sept 1990 - May 6 2005)
> 
> Sorry about the image quality this head shot was cropped out of a larger image. She was around 12 years old at the time this photo was taken.


I love hearing about long-lived Goldens- what a friendly, kindly face Opus had.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Geddy









And Sawyer


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Sadie and Comet*

Sadie 8 1/2 months and Comet 4 years and 2 months


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

These are all soooo good!! We sure have some beautiful Golden's here!!


----------



## Brooklyn's Mom (Apr 21, 2008)

Brooklyn as a puppy:










And now...


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Okay, that photo of Brooklyn made me giggle!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow here...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i can add a few of those










with the ice beard










and snow nose 










what a difference a bit of water makes to the way her ears look

wet- 










dry -


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

Heres one of Rufus










And one of Murphy


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

*Better late than never*

Here are head shots of my babies.

This is Dallas 9 months on the grooming table.








Lexus 6 years hanging out.









Tonka 5 months & Nali 9 months out for a spin. You would think they were related, sometimes we can't tell them apart when they're in a golden pile-up.


----------



## DreamsOfGold (Mar 16, 2008)

I havent found my baby yet but love all the head pics


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)




----------

